# Bodybuilding Jobs



## Paul100uk

PM me if you need work :thumb: lets discuss.


----------



## cellaratt

what..?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You can't PM, FAIL!!


----------



## Captain Hero

MaKaVeLi said:


> You can't PM, FAIL!!


LOL


----------



## Guest

As in prance around in a thong while you jack off or will you want to get hands on also?

Either way i am in the states so i have to decline.


----------



## kennyscot

Naaa, you always take things the wrong way guys...

I'm sure this gentleman is offering position as a librarian in the sport section at Doncaster Council Library ...

;-)


----------



## Guest

kennyscot said:


> Naaa, you always take things the wrong way guys...
> 
> I'm sure this gentleman is offering position as a librarian in the sport section at Doncaster Council Library ...
> 
> ;-)


 Overseeing the busy bodybuilding section no doubt


----------



## fozyspilgrims

:wacko:


----------



## ah24

Hmmmm if I remember correctly we had a suspected muscle worshipper called Paul about a year ago....weird..

The pic he posted of him in a Somerfield outfit still is embedded in my mind andhas me in stitches


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Should I be worried, he visited my profile


----------



## Captain Hero

MaKaVeLi said:


> Should I be worried, he visited my profile


Must be cos' of your pretty boy looks Mak :tongue:


----------



## Guest

He didnt visit my page, i must be a little too massive for him! PMSL


----------



## dmcc

MaKaVeLi said:


> Should I be worried, he visited my profile


Maybe he wants a piece of your sweet ass. At least I'm upfront and honest about it :lol:


----------



## adidasman

send him my way lol..


----------



## hackskii

MaKaVeLi said:


> Should I be worried, he visited my profile


I visited too, just to make you feel good about yourself........You sexy young man. :thumb:



Con said:


> He didnt visit my page, i must be a little too massive for him! PMSL


I visited it for him, I like massive too. :thumb:



dmcc said:


> Maybe he wants a piece of your sweet ass. At least I'm upfront and honest about it :lol:


Appreciate your Honestly Darren.............

I visited your page too...........lol

I wouldnt mind getting paid to prance around in a thong, but you would have to find a big enough one, and the nuts are looking a bit atrophied lately, and the belly needs some lyposuction, other than that I wanna get paid...... :innocent:


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> He didnt visit my page, i must be a little too massive for him! PMSL


Yes he did......lol.......... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'll tell you what Paul, if you buy me a bag of pick n mix from asda then i'll let you bum me, deal?


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll tell you what Paul, if you buy me a bag of pick n mix from asda then i'll let you bum me, deal?


I'll raise him to a box of Thorntons... :wink:


----------



## dmcc

Prodiver said:


> I'll raise him to a box of Thorntons... :wink:


Hotel Chocolat...


----------



## donggle

fcuk it. for 5 grand i'll do you a private webcam show.


----------



## Guest

estfna said:


> fcuk it. for 5 grand i'll do you a private webcam show.


 5 grand? I would do a private webcam show for 30mins for 500 dollars.


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> 5 grand? I would do a private webcam show for 30mins for 500 dollars.


I would do it for a case of beer, as long as I could drink it during the shoot. :beer:


----------



## Guest

I'll send you a picture of my ringpiece for $100

(close-up of the ringpiece will cost you $150)


----------



## dmcc

Paypal OK?


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Paypal OK?


For you Darren it would be COD


----------



## Prodiver

estfna said:


> fcuk it. for 5 grand i'll do you a private webcam show.





Con said:


> 5 grand? I would do a private webcam show for 30mins for 500 dollars.





hackskii said:


> I would do it for a case of beer, as long as I could drink it during the shoot. :beer:





zeus87529 said:


> I'll send you a picture of my ringpiece for $100
> 
> (close-up of the ringpiece will cost you $150)


Now look what you've started MaK!

The slightest excuse and the closet door flies open... :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> Now look what you've started MaK!
> 
> The slightest excuse and the closet door flies open... :laugh:


 Ahem when money is involved boundries no longer exist it is the bodybuilder motto.


----------



## pea head

I think this guy could be purple aki in disguise.....be afraid,be very afraid !!!!


----------



## hackskii

Funny thread.......Ringpiece..........haaaa haaaaa


----------



## Paul100uk

Forget it guys !!!!!

For the record though, I am a partner in a nationwaide recruitment agency, I also run a security firm.

Thought Id run a post to see if anyone replied in need of work.

Think you guys hunt with the hounds and run with the hares.

Not a friendly response.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> 5 grand? I would do a private webcam show for 30mins for 500 dollars.


Do you take Paypal?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Paul100uk said:


> Forget it guys !!!!!
> 
> For the record though, I am a partner in a nationwaide recruitment agency, I also run a security firm.
> 
> Thought Id run a post to see if anyone replied in need of work.
> 
> Think you guys hunt with the hounds and run with the hares.
> 
> Not a friendly response.


Looks like you guys blew that oppertunity...

You could have been the next mall cop.

Way to go fellas.....


----------



## Guest

Paul100uk said:


> Forget it guys !!!!!
> 
> For the record though, I am a partner in a nationwaide recruitment agency, I also run a security firm.
> 
> Thought Id run a post to see if anyone replied in need of work.
> 
> Think you guys hunt with the hounds and run with the hares.
> 
> Not a friendly response.


Hmmmmm... Ok Paul.... Maybe you would have had a better response if you actually described the type of work you were advertising. Seems a bit dodgy to me. A nationwide recruiter and security firm operator comes on a muscle forum and starts thread "bodybuilding work". Then has no description as to what the work involves, just a sentence saying "need work.. pm me, lets chat". Smells like BOLLOX!!! So are you recruiting bodybuilders Paul. What are you recruiting them for?

(I have changed my mind. My ringpiece close-up has now gone up to $200)


----------



## SD

For a nationwide recruiter, this was a poorly constructed post.

The muscle worshipper was called PaulCDUK or something close to that, quite similar name? hence the suspicions mate.

SD


----------



## Golden Man

Contact me:laugh:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

Surely a nationwide company will give us its name?? What's your web address so I can complete your online application form, as I always take offers of work seriously.

That said, selling my worn grundies would be a more desirable way of making a living!


----------



## ah24

SD said:


> For a nationwide recruiter, this was a poorly constructed post.
> 
> The muscle worshipper was called PaulCDUK or something close to that, quite similar name? hence the suspicions mate.
> 
> SD


I'm thinking of PaulUK27....think that was it...wonder if one of the mods can still bring up the old photo of his bonce..had me in stitches..

Also, the thing that got him caught out was posting a pic of 'his' legs and they were like top amateur quality and kept asking us to post pics of ours...then I think people asked to meet him etc to prove it....he stopped posting after that funnily enough


----------



## delhibuilder

zeus87529 said:


> Hmmmmm... Ok Paul.... Maybe you would have had a better response if you actually described the type of work you were advertising. Seems a bit dodgy to me. A nationwide recruiter and security firm operator comes on a muscle forum and starts thread "bodybuilding work". Then has no description as to what the work involves, just a sentence saying "need work.. pm me, lets chat". Smells like BOLLOX!!! So are you recruiting bodybuilders Paul. What are you recruiting them for?
> 
> would be nice.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Paul100uk said:


> Forget it guys !!!!!
> 
> For the record though, I am a partner in a nationwaide recruitment agency, I also run a security firm.
> 
> Thought Id run a post to see if anyone replied in need of work.
> 
> Think you guys hunt with the hounds and run with the hares.
> 
> Not a friendly response.


Gee for someone who didnt get the intro right, didnt even try relay what the job entailed you sure seem to be upset no one wanted this golden opportunity!!

For all we know it was diffusing bombs in Iraq??


----------



## Captain Hero

TaintedSoul said:


> Gee for someone who didnt get the intro right, didnt even try relay what the job entailed you sure seem to be upset no one wanted this golden opportunity!!
> 
> For all we know it was diffusing bombs in Iraq??


----------



## hackskii

Paul100uk said:


> Not a friendly response.


Sir, you dont think this is because something similar happened before do you?

Or the men that pose as women and then get the lads all worked up only to find out the guy on the keyboard was gay?

There is good reason to be skepticle.


----------



## MasterBlaster

hackskii said:


> Sir, you dont think this is because something similar happened before do you?
> 
> Or the men that pose as women and then get the lads all worked up only to find out the guy on the keyboard was gay?
> 
> There is good reason to be skepticle.


Thanks for blowing my cover there Hack...

Back to BOI for me now... Im sure I can squander some ass from there... :lol:


----------



## django1

Dear Sir/Madam

I have a passion for body building since a young age and would want to persue my career if I do get an opportunity, my

present status is I am desperate for work but I DO NOT HAVE A QULIFICATION which I WILL DO in the near future.the work am looking at is in the gym as a gym instructor at the moment if there is a vacancy.

Kind regards

Mark


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Nice bump.

And by bump I mean ass


----------



## paul81

im wondering WTF this was all about, lol.....


----------



## rocky666

heard noodlearms did some private work for that paul fellow?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

rocky666 said:


> heard noodlearms did some private work for that paul fellow?


He did, thats why he has noodlearms, too much isolated arm cardio caused a significant drop in muscle mass.


----------



## iron head case

welcome


----------



## freeline

django1 said:


> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> I have a passion for body building since a young age and would want to persue my career if I do get an opportunity, my
> 
> present status is I am desperate for work but I DO NOT HAVE A QULIFICATION which I WILL DO in the near future.the work am looking at is in the gym as a gym instructor at the moment if there is a vacancy.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mark


Numeralulz


----------



## freeline

iron head case said:


> welcome


Not so fast..


----------



## Fullhouse

iron head case said:


> welcome


This post was started 14-03-2009, it took you 2 years to type welcome?


----------

